# Dingoo A330 announcement & news



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

*Dingoo A330 announcement & news*
Live from Dingoo land
              The good thing about working with people like the ShopTemp Team, it is that GBAtemp now gets to know how things work directly from the inside. We have recently read about issues with Dingoo A320 being shipped by ShopTemp and other shops; some consoles being unable to start official and community applications & emulators, among other annoying problems.

So we thought we should just ask the Dingoo manufacturer themselves. And not only did we get an answer, but we got other news to share! The ShopTemp guys have managed to get a goldmine of information. Here's the raw deal, directly from the Dingoo manufacturer:
 Regarding the HK console, there has been complete confusion and misinformation. The official word is that _there is no HK or non-HK version, they only manufacture one version of the console. However, one of their ex-employees has been working with competitors to spread false information and rumors on the Internet_ (quoting them). In the meantime, our ShopTemp partners confirm that they have definitely spotted fake clones on the electronics market in Shenzhen, but these are quite easy to tell apart and the cost price is much lower than the real thing.
 Lately, some customers have received consoles that failed to run official and community applications & emulators. The Dingoo Team has been made aware of the problem, and *are asking us to gather a complete list of all official/homebrew software that fails to run on those consoles*, in order to help them figure out the issue. The issue may affect *any* retailer that gets new stock at this point, including ShopTemp and many others, as seen on the Dingoonity forums. So if you own one of these consoles, please help us complete the list by replying to this topic.
 They unveiled exclusive information to the ShopTemp Team regarding their newest console: the *Dingoo A330*!
 The Dingoo A330 will be released later this month or sometime next month.
 From the packaging, it seems that the console will come with the following emulators: GBA, SNES, NES, Mega Drive, Neo Geo, CPS1, CPS2, Lynx, GBC, Master System
 It will come with an embedded 2.4 GHz radio receiver in order to support wireless game controllers
 The following video formats will be supported: RMVB, RM, AVI, WMV, FLV, MPEG, DAT, MP4, ASF. As for audio, supported formats are MP3, WMA and FLAC. Apparently the media player has been enriched with many new features too.
 Among the features described on the packaging, it seems the console will (still) come with an FM radio module, a digital recorder, an image browser (supporting JPEG, BMP, GIF and PNG), an e-book reader which can be opened while playing music and U-Disk functionality.
 We do not have any information regarding technical specifications, but we will make sure to ask as soon as possible. However we already know that the internal storage will remain unchanged, 4GB flash memory with MiniSD card support.
 ShopTemp will be selling the Dingoo A330 as soon as it gets released, they will even open pre-orders soon!



_Click image to view full packaging photo_







 View product and packaging photo large (250K), extra large (2.5 MB). Those photos are courtesy of the Dingoo manufacturer so feel free to steal them, but please do not hotlink them from our server.





 Visit official Dingoo website





 Check out the Dingoo A320 on ShopTemp





 Discuss and help us build the software list


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow.. so glad I didnt get the older version!


----------



## indask8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Doesn't look so much interesting...

Looks like it's compatible with SMSGoo meaning, it's almost the same CPU (Exactly the same?) Than the Dingoo A320...

Waiting for the Full specs.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hooray!  Since Shop Temp will be selling these...do you think we could finally add a Dingoo-specific section to GBATemp?

For those of us who have a personal issue with the Admin of Dingoonity?  Like, for example, the guy is a complete wanker?


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. I cant say I was expecting a new version so soon. The "old" one is still getting good sales and still developing its publicity.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 22, 2010)

this is beautiful news (the newer version not anything else)... good to know they are getting closer and closer to play DS and PSP games on it (although i am thinking far-fetchingly)
if there is gba and snes and noth being of the best handheld consoles, there is nothing more one could want and besides it plays almost anything commonly played


----------



## Opium (Apr 22, 2010)

Uh, go back to the old design. It just screams PSP knock off. If I wanted to feel like I was playing a PSP I'd play my PSP. They should design the A330 to look and feel like a unique product.


----------



## altorn (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, i'd be ashamed of using that a330 in public.. i want the specs/internals but the look is just awful.
it might make people think "This douchebag was ripped off with a fake PSP!"... too bad..


----------



## joshwaan2k (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool hope it's got more memory and fast CPU so it can emulate Snes fully speed


----------



## shideneyu (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch ! It looks bigger than the a320 version, and it seems it doesn't not support the Wi-Fi ! That's a bad news :s
I hoped in a first time that it will be compatible with the PSP (the specs are better than the PSP, and the screen looks equal), however, this Dingoo is still cool


----------



## Brainy142 (Apr 22, 2010)

Before you ask, no, they will not have proper ID3 tag sorting. I 99% guarantee it.
I want to know cpu and ram specs though.....


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, I cant wait to see what's under the A330's hood, I hope its not just a repackaged A320. I will almost definitely be pre-ordering from shoptemp. Although like Opium said I wish they didn't go for the PSP rip off styling. Its just so unnecessary considering the Dingoo has earned itself a nice little reputation on its own merits. 

Anyway this little blurb from the box sold me completely.






What other handheld can offer unlimited happiness?


----------



## Kyoton (Apr 22, 2010)

That's nice, but can it play Doom?


----------



## 9600pro (Apr 22, 2010)

The built-in emulator as the same that A-320 version. But the CPU is the same?


----------



## dudereno (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the original Dingoo. Its a superb bit of kit considering the price. I like the idea of a WIFI controller but adding gamepad support seems odd for a portable device. IF the WIFI could be used for online play/downloads etc, then its a welcome addition to the feature list. 

I, like others, will be very interested in the final tech specs.


----------



## deathking (Apr 22, 2010)

It seems they just added the gbc and sms / gg emus made by end users and preloaded it on , as the firmware looks pretty similar in design.

if they make the snes and gba emu work better then i will be buying one as the main downfall of the a320 was the native emus on snes ,genesis and gba which all had flaws. 
the dpad looks better so hopefuly it works better.
also the wifi controller also looks like a cool add on.

still a great system i use every day and will be getting if they fix the native emus and dingux still works on it which is what made the dingoo so great.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

I kinda agree to say that it looks almost like the original one... just a slight redesign and some small changes...

its like the DSi, not a complete new console generation, but some cool additions and a redesign...


----------



## dudereno (Apr 22, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> It seems they just added the gbc and sms / gg emus made by end users and preloaded it on , as the firmware looks pretty similar in design.



I hope they credit Alek Maul, if they bundle his superb native dingoo emulators. It would be bad form to include them with this new device without the proper recognition.

They need to go open source to fully realize the great potential of the product. No more hacks. Embrace the Dingux community and give the talented coders the proper support.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 22, 2010)

If they add WiFi I'll get this for sure.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 22, 2010)

check out the pics. the speakers are on the back. it has A/V out for your tv. The controler they want to sale looks like a cross between a ps3/xb360 controller. Is that a guide button in the middle? http://gbatemp.net/up/a330.jpg

BTW i have seen other players on ebay, that also rip-off the psp. http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksi...Game+Camera+GP1


----------



## iFish (Apr 22, 2010)

if this is as awesome as i expect it to be.... i might just pick one up some time. Never had a dingoo befor


----------



## thaddius (Apr 22, 2010)

It seems to have the exact same functionality as the original. I'm not too impressed.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks like a clone of the PSP.It looks like one of these *cheap* china made devices which don't run.
But I lie the features but I don't play games that are old other than the GB,GBC,GBA and SNES and NES.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Apr 22, 2010)

I owned a Dingoo A320 until it broke. I was wondering if a newer product was going to be released and I'm disappointed just by the look of the A330. There's no way I would ever use that in public.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested in this. I like the PSP style console.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope they improved the Mega Drive emulator, don't care about the SNES though.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2010)

see they ripped off the psp body now

and I think they also have the xmb knock off menu also?


----------



## breaktemp (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm...think i'll wait until someone makes a youtube video about this

* then i'll see if it's worth it *

really sad to hear there's no multiplayer


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 22, 2010)

The changes sound very minor. The physical design appears to be mostly for show with the controls occupying the same locations, same menu, practically the same support with some small additions. Not to knock it of course since this is about the level of change you'd expect in a product between model numbers A320 and A330.

Still, if it helps get more interest from those capable of further dingux development, that alone makes it a nice addition.

EDIT: I do not know anything about the media playback capabilities of the current model as I've never used it for that so my bad if that's where some of the differences are!


----------



## arielp (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the A320 design, a lot better, not 'copycat' like this one..


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been waiting to get the money for a dingoo A320 but now that the A330 is coming out I will wait. I want to see specs and size comparison to other portable's. I really can't wait to see a review and really hoping for some tech upgrades for better psx emulation since my laptop runs psx emu like crap with windows 7. But with the controller and the AV out it will still be pretty cool system to pick up. But then again I can run all those emu's on my Wii so I guess I'll just wait.


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 22, 2010)

How much will it cost?


----------



## DSAndi (Apr 22, 2010)

The biggest dissapointment of the A330 is the PSP Case.
The wireless controller could be cool, but i would prefer connect controllers per USB port. That way i could use original console controllers and the AV out would make more sense.
Why another Mini SD slot ? Microsd is the way to go, well im using an Mini SD Adapter now anyway for the A320.
From the looks its just the old Dingoo with wireless controller support in a new case.
If specs are not different from the A320 ( like faster cpu, bigger screen ) then this one is way more less interesting.  
Im aiming for the Pandora (www.openpandora.org ) if that thing will ever come out now. Im fine with the A320 and get a Pandora later.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 22, 2010)

Heh it looks like a psp, not the bottom half of a ds this time.


----------



## bollocks (Apr 22, 2010)

is dingoo.hk even the official site? the logo is different and its "Dingoo Technology" rather than "Dingoo Digital" (in Chinese as well as English). i always thought dingoo888.cn was the real one. or has there been some kind of split?


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 22, 2010)

DSAndi said:
			
		

> Im aiming for the Pandora (www.openpandora.org ) if that thing will ever come out now. Im fine with the A320 and get a Pandora later.



Pandora is too late. you can get a cheap enough netbook with better cpu and more ram. It be cheaper than the pandora's price. get a usb controler and ur good. I have one and it runs great for emu.

I would of gotten a pandora too, if it would of came out before netbooks hit the seen. Pandora is dead to me and has become vaporware. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporware


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks phony and kinda nasty imo. Like the design of the 320 better.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 22, 2010)

Go back to the drawing board, Dingoo.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2010)

Meh. Doesn't look interesting enough for me to buy it. The design is shit (I hate the PSP design and I hate knockoff designs, this is a knockoff of the PSP design, so go figure), the specs are nearly the same as the A320, etc. I'll just buy one of those once I have enough money again.


----------



## clegion (Apr 22, 2010)

no thanks, already have my psp.......

i am still waiting if pandora would finish their project


----------



## thaddius (Apr 22, 2010)

clegion said:
			
		

> i am still waiting if pandora would finish their project


They're blaming the volcano for their most recent delay.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 22, 2010)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> How much will it cost?



I'm also curious on the cost, looks pretty sweet.. the features sound expensive >.>


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats pretty beast, I don't even really use my Dingoo anymore since the R button broke on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still love it though


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds great, but I despise the PSP clone case. Yuck.


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2010)

If the new design comes with a price drop bringing it to $50, maybe I'll get one. Otherwise I'll continue to pass on it.


----------



## Splych (Apr 22, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Uh, go back to the old design. It just screams PSP knock off. If I wanted to feel like I was playing a PSP I'd play my PSP. They should design the A330 to look and feel like a unique product.
> QUOTE(altorn @ Apr 22 2010, 07:15 AM) yeah, i'd be ashamed of using that a330 in public.. i want the specs/internals but the look is just awful.
> it might make people think "This douchebag was ripped off with a fake PSP!"... too bad..



This. 
The Dingoo A320 looked like a GBA Micro but wasn't that popular. I'd say the Dingoo was more popular than the GBA Micro itself!
Now it just looks like a knock off. I feel quite embarassed to use it... So i am crossing my fingers to find the Dingoo A320 still being sold aaaandd hopefully, they would still update the firmware to support those old Dingoo users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was quite surprised to find it supported FLAC too... A member told me about it, but haven't heard it yet. I wonder what it sounds like...


----------



## Another World (Apr 22, 2010)

Spoiler: old comment



i respect costello and shoptemp but i'll add that from my own personal information digging that the dingoo digital team *MIGHT* be giving out false information. It has been reported that they OEM'ed the design. If this information is correct this might account for the "HK" dingoos.

from what i can gather from resellers the dingoo was OEM'ed. the wholesale outlet in china has been telling resellers for the past 6 months that the design was sold. what came out of that was a bunch of dingoo's in a shell without the "dingoo digital" logo. the official team is saying these are clones, but the wholesale outlets who get their product direct from the factory have a different song to sing.

there is most defiantly an "HK" version. there are images of this build at the dingoonity forum. "HK" comes at the end of the serial number which can be found near the bottom left speaker. further more the "HK" build on a hardware level uses different memory. usually it is 2 2GB chips and not 1 4GB chip. Also there are "HK" versions which only have 1 GB or 2GB of internal memory. the "HK" version of the dingoo as been reported (with images and testing to back it up) as being shipped with inferior batteries. The "HK" version is so real in fact that a different unbricking application had to be "hacked" to work on it (thanks joyrider). That is because the hardware is different, the build is different, and this version is real.

some information:
http://boards.dingoonity.org/dingoo-hardwa...confusion!/

are these all clones as the official team has said or is this just an OEM blunder? i do not know for sure. the official team is denying any knowledge of the "HK" build or the problems which have been reported for the past 6 months?

the native apps/3d games/gba games/emus had to all be patched to work on the "HK" build. thanks in part to dingoo-digital-usa.com and MTH (dingoo hacker).
http://boards.dingoonity.org/dingoo-hardwa...11454/#msg11454

I also have a response from thinkgeek.com:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can actually just let you know that these are the HK versions specifically made for us though.


again, i'm not trying to be the jerk who starts problems in this thread. i do not blame shoptemp or gbatemp for posting what they did. when it comes from the team's mouth you tend to believe it. but if the "HK" version is a myth why do people own it and have problems with it?

dingoo digital needs to sort out their problem, and releasing an updated clone of an already existing system is not the answer.

if only one version of the dingoo is available why are there multiple versions for sale? "HK" vs "non-HK", shells with different branding (dingoo digital, paw print, non-paw print), main board builds with 1GB of internal mem, 2GB, or 4GB, main board builds with 2 2GB chips with the same logo as ones with 1 4GB chip, different warning images for both the "HK" and "non-HK" builds, different memory address issues between the builds, different batteries between the builds, different 3rd party emu functionality between the builds, etc.

there is a ton of proof that there are indeed more than 1 build of the dingoo a320, yet the official teams says this is not the case?

let me add in conclusion that the "HK" build is not a problem any longer. there is a working unbricker tool for it. all of the problem apps/homebrew/etc have been patched. the patch has been added into the unofficial dingoo sdk. the only real problem is getting less than you pay for. this would be less internal memory and a cheap battery. if your dingoo does not have 4GB of internal memory, return it! the export version always shipped with 4GB and this is the version you want. i would also recommend you do some research before blindly dropping homebrew onto the device. if you do have an "HK" build (which, well, the team now says isn't real =P) you could potential brick it.



based on what i have researched here is the information:

dingoo.hk is the real and official team. they had some in-house problems and a few people split. those people owned the rights to the dingoo888.cn website (the old official site). those same people are causing many problems by spreading false information on the web. information from hardware defects to other issues.

i can confirm that dingoo.hk is the real team, shoptemp is ordering dingoos from the real team.

now the real team is saying there is no "HK" or "non-HK" dingoo. they are saying there is only 1 dingoo. this is correct there is only one dingoo. 

after the split it appears that the team wanted to distance themselves from the slander and stopped using the dingoo digital logo and name. however, there is also the possibility that the design was OEM'ed as information has come to my attention that the dingoo may not be manufactured by dingoo technologies, and the people who actually own the design are allowing others to make it. i can not confirm that rumor at this point, so please take that information with a grain of salt. 

so in the eyes of the real time there is only 1 dingoo, the dingoo they make. however, this dingoo (and the builds that have a serial number which ends in "HK") do suffer from some unknown hardware issue. it could be a memory address, or something else. the real team is not stepping up and admitting anything, nor are they providing any information.

info about the "HK"/problem hardware dingoo:
-only "official" apps/games/emulators will work
-homebrew apps/games/emulators will not work.
*this can be fixed by using the patched versions linked in my spoiler above
-attempting to use the original unbricker/reflashing tool will brick the "HK" dingoo
*this can be fixed by using the homebrew's community hacked unbricker too which can be found linked below
-homebrew firmware will brick this dingoo
*you can not use 3rd party native homebrew firmware and you will need the "HK" unbricker tool to fix the problem.
-dingux installs and works, even if the native area of the bootloader is bricked
-the power on/hold down method of flashing the official firmware will work as expected

the "HK" unbricker: http://boards.dingoonity.org/dingoo-help/u...after-flashing/

in the end your dingoo should act like a dingoo. it just depends on what hardware variation you receive. if apps don't work try the patched versions. if you attempt to upgrade the firmware and you brick it, use the "HK" unbricker. have patience and try to debug problems yourself. the shop you buy it from can't be held responsible if the official team is shipping them a product that has different hardware and they are not making the shops aware of it. 

i hope that clears things up. i didn't have fun digging all that information the past 3 days. i think i made some enemies =/.

-another world


----------



## Atashi (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to follow on what Another World has said, I can confirm that the Dingoo A320 that I received from ShopTemp is only compatible with the "HK Unbricker" and requires the "HK Patched" emulators and apps to run. It does run and I can unbrick it, so I'm not unhappy. And it does have 4GB of flash. The battery is unknown (it's completely unmarked, no way to know if it's full capacity or not). But whether it has an "HK" or "unpawed" case or not, it is functionally equivalent to the HK models. Big kudos to the Dingoo comunity for fixing the HK problems already.

As for the A330... I'll pass for now. The appearance does not thrill me, I prefer the 'boxy' shape of the 320. If the 330 has WiFi then I'll be much more interested.

-Atashi


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 22, 2010)

dO wAnT


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with a lot of other tempers that I'd be ashamed of playing a PSP lookalike in public :< I've gotten more interested in buying a Dingoo lately so it's great news that they're coming out with an updated version :] Maybe they will lower the price of the A320 then :3


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 23, 2010)

another wonderful piece of tat for Ashens on Youtube to review...Marvelous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




older version (A320) review >


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great informative update.


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> dingoo a330?? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24819
> is the new dingoo a clone of an existing system?
> 
> -another world


the product you linked is a completely different one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it also clones the PSP design but have you looked at the full size picture? they're completely different and it's not even hard to see

regarding the HK problem, I'm surprised they denied it ? maybe they're just ignorant about the case...
as for the list of apps they asked us, I suppose I can tell them it's the same as the HK consoles? can you confirm AW?


----------



## Another World (Apr 23, 2010)

eh it looked like the same thing to me =P

costello: all of the native apps, games, emulators, that ship on the dingoo are causing problems for people who received the "HK" dingoo. also every native o/s homebrew, app, and emulator are causing problems. the problems are anything from bricking the dingoo to the dingoo hanging while trying to save or emulate. however, others with a dingoo that has "HK" in the serial number are not reporting problems, so the whole topic is confusing. 

the question is what is an "HK" dingoo. it is a lengthy arguement about what one is. is it a faulty dingoo, as they don't all have "HK" in the serial number. now they are officially denying its existance? it gets really confusing...

but if you want to let them know, here is a list of everything patched by dingoo-digital-usa and MTH for use on the "HK"/problem dingoos.



Spoiler: files patched to run on the "HK"/problem dingoo




Game\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atari-800.sim
ColeCOO.sim
CPS1.sim
CPS2.sim
DOOEngine.sim
GBA.sim
GNUBoy.sim
LynGOO.sim
MD.sim
MVS.sim
NeoGeo-Pocket.sim
NES.sim
nuiWSC.sim
O2EM.sim
PrOOSystem.sim
SFC.sim
SmsGGOO.sim

3D Games\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7 Days.app
AliBaba.app
Block Breaker.app
Candy.app
Decollation-Warrior.app
Fomula-One.app
font.tga
Hell Striker II.app
Hexa-Virus.app
Landlord.app
Link'em Up.app
Manic-Miner.app
Mine Sweeper.app
Mushroom Roulette.app
Nose Breaker.app
Overlord-Fighter.app
Platinum Sudoku.app
PoPo Bash.app
Puzzle Bobble.app
Rick-Dangerous.app
Rubido.app
Snake.app
Spoout.app
StopWatch.app
Tetris.app
Ultimate Drift.app
Yi-chi King Fighter.app
Zero-Gravity.app
Zhao-Chuan RPG.app

3D Games\Astro-Lander\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Astro-Lander.app

3D Games\CommanderKoon\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CommanderKoon.app

3D Games\GooPlayer\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GooPlayer.app


3D Games\Overclocking\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU-200.app
CPU-336.app
CPU-370.app
CPU-400.app
CPU-430.app

3D Games\SameGoo\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
samegoo.app

Game\3D Games\Sokuban\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sokuban.app



also they should release an official unbricker tool for these dingoos. the homebrew community's hacked version works just fine, but official support is always nice. 

in regards to that, here is the info, the tool, and a guide to using it...
http://boards.dingoonity.org/dingoo-help/u...sg9022/#msg9022

here is the code used to patch the problem.


Spoiler



[titleython 2.6 code]
import sys

def parseHex(hexString):
assert len(hexString) % 2 == 0
return ''.join(
chr(int(hexString[i : i + 2], 16))
for i in xrange(0, len(hexString), 2)
)

signature = parseHex('50ffbd279000b0af')
replacement = parseHex('010002240800e0030000000000000000')

def patchFiles(fileNames):
for fileName in fileNames:
print 'Loading %s...' % fileName
inp = open(fileName, 'rb')
try:
data = inp.read()
finally:
inp.close()
print 'Analyzing %s...' % fileName
index = data.find(signature)
if index == -1:
print 'Signature not found; skipping file'
else:
print 'Signature found at index %08X' % index
outFileName = fileName + '.patched'
print 'Saving %s...' % outFileName
out = open(outFileName, 'wb')
try:
out.write(data[ : index])
out.write(replacement)
out.write(data[index + len(replacement) : ])
finally:
out.close()

if len(sys.argv) >= 2:
patchFiles(sys.argv[1 : ])
print 'Done.'
else:
print >>sys.stderr, 'Usage: python apppatch.py file1.app [file2.app [...]]'
sys.exit(2)



-another world


----------



## KnightFire (Apr 23, 2010)

MiniSD


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 23, 2010)

need more specifications, what processor, ram, etc it has.  Unless of course it is just a case re-design.


----------



## Another World (Apr 23, 2010)

KnightFire said:
			
		

> MiniSD



the dingoo has the same thing, but the slot supports up to 8gb sdhc cards via a miniSD adapter. 

here is some info on the separate game controller which will work with the 2.4GHZ radio receiver

ABOUT CONTROLLER:
Description
For Dingoo A330 handheld game player.
Built-in 2.4GHz wireless transmitter, adapt for remote controlling Dingoo A330 handheld game player.
Use 2XAA alkaline batteries.
Working distance up to 8m, maximum is 10m .
5?6-axis inductive movement function.
6?Channel- mating function between the game pad and the receiver.
7?Rubberized grips with comfortable feeling when use.

-another world


----------



## FabAnroid (Apr 23, 2010)

According to dingoo-digital-usa on Dingoonity, the a330 will have 64MB of RAM initially, and a 128MB model will come out later. No one there has been able to tell me what this means for emulation though. Like most of you, I'm not too fussed on the new design, so the only reason I'd pick it up would be if it will make SNES games with Mode7 or Super FX stuff more possible. Can anyone here speculate on whether increased RAM would help here, or would it need faster CPU too?


----------



## DSAndi (Apr 23, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> KnightFire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PPL did report 16 GB Micro SD cards work too.


----------



## dudereno (Apr 23, 2010)

FabAnroid said:
			
		

> According to dingoo-digital-usa on Dingoonity, the a330 will have 64MB of RAM initially, and a 128MB model will come out later. No one there has been able to tell me what this means for emulation though. Like most of you, I'm not too fussed on the new design, so the only reason I'd pick it up would be if it will make SNES games with Mode7 or Super FX stuff more possible. Can anyone here speculate on whether increased RAM would help here, or would it need faster CPU too?


I think mode7 and superFX rely on sheer CPU grunt for a steady framerate. That and very ingenious coding. And even then they are very tricky to emulate "properly". Take all of this with a pinch of salt though, I'm no tech-head. Just my thoughts, after messing about with SNES emulators on numerous different hardware devices over the last few years.


----------



## Another World (Apr 23, 2010)

DSAndi said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've only heard one person say that so far, this is still news to me. the official spec list says 8 gb. i'd love to try a 16 gb but i don't see myself getting one until they come down to around 15$.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

Wikipedia says the english official website for the dingoo A330 is http://www.dingoo.hk/en/about.asp
I think the Dingoo team knows what their official website is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (unless you are implying someone is impersonating them, in which case all the info we got is false?)

edit: the dingoo team just informed us that they do not own dingoo888.cn ...  quoting them _dingoo888.cn and dingoo.cn is a copy from dingoo888.com,, so dingoo not use dingoo888.com and use this new domain_ (ie. dingoo.hk)
I also heard of internal issues with their team (arguments, firings...) seems like they are having a hard time...


----------



## DSAndi (Apr 23, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> DSAndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i dont own a 16 Gig Micro SD too and to be honest im doin fine with 4 GB one still. I think there arnt higher Mini SD cards then 8 GB, maybe thats the reason.
I beleve if someone says her uses a 16 GB card with a mini SD adapter, then i again i cant proove it.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 23, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Nice, I cant wait to see what's under the A330's hood, I hope its not just a repackaged A320. I will almost definitely be pre-ordering from shoptemp. Although like Opium said I wish they didn't go for the PSP rip off styling. Its just so unnecessary considering the Dingoo has earned itself a nice little reputation on its own merits.
> 
> Anyway this little blurb from the box sold me completely.
> 
> ...



Yo, P1ngy...good to see you!!

I hope the guy who runs Dingoonity has shoved his rotten site so far up where the sun don't shine that he has choked.
Who needs him?  We should have a section here.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 23, 2010)

thaddius said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will blame anything.

I kept telling folks and no one wanted to hear it.

All that has ever come out of the Pandora people is excuses.  One after another.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 23, 2010)

Any1 know if ShopTemp is carrying the wiz GP32X?  that's the next system I want to grab.


----------



## dudereno (Apr 23, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> I hope the guy who runs Dingoonity has shoved his rotten site so far up where the sun don't shine that he has choked.
> Who needs him?  We should have a section here.


You got banned from Dingoonity because of your continuous whinging and inability to follow basic instructions. Please don't bring that attitude to this forum. Your last two posts regarding Dingoonity in this thread, illustrate this perfectly.


----------



## c_house (Apr 23, 2010)

Man, I really hate consoles that try to look like the popular ones! Not giving this a second thought though 'cuz I'm waiting for the Pandora. That volcano delayed the shipment of the system's boards to the UK.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 23, 2010)

Aww...I'd rather have one of these.


----------



## gibberish (Apr 23, 2010)

What a sad story this is!

Dingoo / Gemei (did we ever actually find out who manufactured the A320?) have failed to grasp the point yet again! The reason the A320 is so popular is because of the support it has had from the community. Alekmaul has done an excellent job of coding new emulators for the native firmware (which dingoo have stolen and preloaded on to the A330 - just look at the product description "SMSGGOO emulator" yeah ok) but the main drive behind this device was Dingux and the amazing work that the community have put into porting software to it.

The very fact that the A330 comes with the emulators created by Alekmaul says to me that the hardware inside it is going to be almost identical to the A320, but probably with just enough changes to make Dingux stop working and seriously depress a lot of the hard working coders to boot!

If they want to create a worthy successor to the A320 they need to do these things at the very least:

Scrap the PSP knock off casing
Scrap the MIPS cpu and move to ARM
Increase the memory to 64MB or more
Get a version of Dingux w/Gmenu2x running on it OUT OF THE BOX
Release the source code to their emulators (like they are legally obliged to do anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  

and lastly, STOP MAKING BLOODY HARDWARE REVISIONS. It does nothing but piss people off! There is nothing good so far about the A330, there are hundreds of devices (including the A320) which can do nearly all that this is claiming to be able to do already. Just look at the JXD1000 or the JXD300 for starters. They're all over the place.

Fix up, Dingoo!

edit: I'd like to think this whole shenanigans with lies, false promises and bad decisions can be put down to language barrier problems. Someone with knowledge of this community needs to pay a visit to Room 1109, XinianCenter in Shenzen and speak to them in their native language and try to explain where they are fucking up. If they embraced ARM and the Open Source community right NOW, listened to the community and took on baord our ideas they could be more successful than they ever dreamed possible. Continue the way they are going with pointless incremental improvements and constant stumbling block hardware revisions and they'll have faded into obscurity in less than 3 years time.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 23, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say give one last month to get there act together. If not, report them to the BBB.


----------



## Another World (Apr 24, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Wikipedia says the english official website for the dingoo A330 is http://www.dingoo.hk/en/about.asp
> I think the Dingoo team knows what their official website is
> 
> 
> ...



yep, using a mini sd adapter is what i was thinking about when i wrote my reply. miniSD was much to expensive at the time, probably because its an older technology and people are just holding onto hold stock. i use a transcend class6 8gb sdhc card with a miniSD adapter on my dingoo a320. if it supports sdhc, in theory, it should allow up to 32 gb. but the official spec list only says 8gb of expansion by miniSD or sdhc and an adapter card.

i'm not doubting that it won't work, i just would need to try it for myself.

-another world


----------



## computarman (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been wondering if the Pandora could be complete vaporware to try to kill the open-source scene. A handheld that supposed to be the best open-source handheld ever created that never comes out. While some people buy a Wiz or a Dingoo there seems to be lots of people who say they are not buying anything waiting for the Pandora that will be appearing in the clouds. Prophets of the Pandora are constanly saying Pandora is coming soon so I am not buying anything else.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 24, 2010)

dudereno said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I got banned from Dingoonity because the Admin there is a copycat and saw I got banned from the Wiz site.  I had done NOTHING to deserve the ban at Dingoonity, hadn't even posted there in DAYS, and, as soon as my ban went up on Wiz, suddenly, after a couple days not posting at Dingoonity, suddenly I was banned.

Why not tell the truth?  THAT is the truth, like it or not.

Admin already didn't like me anyway...and copycatted Wiz's ban.  Because I HAD been able to post on dingoonity, yet didn't...for a couple daqys before the Wiz incident.  then the Wiz thing happened, and next you know, I was banned from Dingoonity...for no damned good reaqson because I did nothing wrong to specifically deserve that ban, and if you want to acknowledge and admit the truth you know I'm right.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 24, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just glad I never trusted them with MY money up-front.  I'd love to have one, but I want a good product delivered in a reasonable amount of time before I would give them dime number one.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 24, 2010)

Back on topic --

I worry about trying to install Dingux on my Shoptemp Dingoo (in case I brick it) -- the guides I found are only for "non-HK" Dingoos... has anyone tried installing Dingux on their Shoptemp Dingoo?

I'd love to hear if it is the same process / and if it works...


----------



## Atashi (Apr 24, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Back on topic --
> 
> I worry about trying to install Dingux on my Shoptemp Dingoo (in case I brick it) -- the guides I found are only for "non-HK" Dingoos... has anyone tried installing Dingux on their Shoptemp Dingoo?
> 
> I'd love to hear if it is the same process / and if it works...



I put dingux on my shoptemp dingoo last night. Worked well more or less. I followed the guide here:
http://dingoowiki.com/index.php/Dingux:About

And there's some help here if you need it:
http://boards.dingoonity.org/dingux-help/d...-and-faq-guide/

-Atashi


----------



## gibberish (Apr 24, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh be quiet you pitiful troll. People can (and do) get a refund whenever they want it. Now stop going off topic or gtfo.


----------



## FabAnroid (Apr 24, 2010)

dudereno said:
			
		

> FabAnroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that! Will the extra RAM make any difference whatsoever as far as SNES or GBA emulation is concerned, or is it more something that would benefit homebrew games? Should I just get a 320 if all I'm bothered about is emulation?

Cheers for the help, I'm afraid I'm not very technically minded!


----------



## Rayder (Apr 24, 2010)

To those with concerns about the A330 still using miniSD........microSD-to-miniSD adapters are your friends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never actually seen a Dingoo in real life, but from what I've read about it, it sounds like the system I should have bought as a handheld instead of GBA's and DS's.  I'm concerned about the reports of slowdown in some of the emu's though.  I hope the A330 addresses those issues, then I might consider buying one.  Like others have said, gotta wait until they are released and the reviews/comparisons start rolling in.  I like the look of the A320 casing design more too, but if the A330 fixes the slowdowns, I can easily ignore aesthetics.


----------



## dudereno (Apr 24, 2010)

FabAnroid said:
			
		

> dudereno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure the extra RAM could be used a swap file/ram disk. Whether this will speed up SNES/GBA is open for debate. I'd wait until the full specs of the 330 are released before making any purchase. What I can tell you is that there's a whole host of emulators that run well on the current 320. Early MAME, Atari ST, NES games run ok. You are never gonna get perfect emulation. Saying that, the 50 quid I spent on the Dingoo was a bargain. I've had many, many hours of enjoyment from it.

Check out the dingoonity forum to see owners feedback regarding emulation. As I have mentioned previously, installing dingux is a must, to open up the true power of the device.


----------



## Another World (Apr 24, 2010)

@Rayder: most of the reports about emulation come from native o/s users. the native emus are outdated. they were released with the system and never updated. there is a much higher compatibility with the dingux emus, also they are updated more often. except for alek (gba/nds homebrew author --  now dingoo dev) there really isn't much going on with the native o/s homebrew scene. with that said, there is an overclocking app. it can make a big difference with the native emulation. it was recently updated to allow for ram overclocking. the only systems i've had problems with are genesis and snes. for some people those are the only two systems they grew up with. thankfully for me i came from the atari 2600/c64 generation. all of the old school stuff works really well, i get my fix in every day. nes does see like the timing is off by a fraction of a second from how i remember games playing on hardware, but all these years of computer emulation might have ruined my memory of the same games.

if you can snag up a dingoo for around $80 USD, it is totally worth it. i played through the bionic commando 99 hack (adds back in the graphics taken out for the US market) and loved every second of it! =)

-another world


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 25, 2010)

gibberish said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have reported this post.
If the Admins of this place be truthful, they have not had any problems with me here in MONTHS...until some folks have started climbing around inside my shorts, just because they got a personal beef with me.

Already I have been unfairly attacked with false allegations, and my attempts to defend myself were deleted, yet the ATTACK was allowed to stay.

And now this.

Either Admins are going to do something about this...or prove what I have said all along, that there seem to be two sets of rules everywhere I go...one for me..and one for everyone else.

It seems perfectly okay, for everyone to take a huge crap all over me and I, apparently, am just supposed to smile and take it...and Heaven help me if I ever try to defend myself or otherwise respond.

And no one ever does anything to take the attack posts down or punish those who make the attacks and goad me into responding.

I'm doing this publicly just to either prove my point, or, for once, get my way and make sure that - if I am not allowed to DEFEND myself against unfair attack...then unfair attack against me ALSO should not be allowed.

I think that is perfectly reasonable.

Let's see what Admin thinks.  IN PUBLIC.

I'm tired of enduring unfair treatment.


----------



## c_house (Apr 25, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Aww...I'd rather have one of these.



Good choice, I'm waiting for it too, the boards finally made it to the UK. Now they just have to wait for the cases to start shipping them.


----------



## gary2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

i think im going to invest in a one of these, il just have to wait and read the reviews on it. it definatly looks like a psp so im not in to the looks of it, but if it performs better then the a320 then il get one. if theres not much difrence i would go for the a320 for the looks


----------



## redact (Apr 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Aww...I'd rather have one of these.







just keep on praying


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 26, 2010)

when and if they get the physical units...I got the cash ready to whip out.

but not dime one till I see product.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

c_house said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can get that for $350, or you can get a dingoo for $85... I guess we're talking about two completely different things here.
for $350 you can get a netbook...


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 26, 2010)

Should I buy this one when it comes out, or the older model? Seeing as how this one might not have any hardware upgrades.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 26, 2010)

I will not buy it until I see the great Ashen's review it = D

[someone lend him a unit! xD]


----------



## thaddius (Apr 26, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> I put dingux on my shoptemp dingoo last night. Worked well more or less. I followed the guide here:
> http://dingoowiki.com/index.php/Dingux:About


Not sure if it's the same thing, but I used this. It's literally just two steps.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Atashi and Thaddius...


I also used Atashi's link to put it on my Dngoo last night...
Works well!


And I cut a cheap DSL screen protector to fit and slapped it on my Dingoo's screen... Now it's all ready to go...


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 27, 2010)

Engadget always makes any topic popular.


----------



## mark520 (Apr 28, 2010)

i love my dingoo a320,it is nice and powerful.      one  dingooA320=many thousand of free game.  i will buy new one A330,when it release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















=


----------



## sightlight (Apr 28, 2010)

will it be able to run N64??


----------



## FabAnroid (Apr 28, 2010)

sightlight said:
			
		

> will it be able to run N64??


 not in a month of sundays


----------



## sightlight (Apr 29, 2010)

i didnt understood that FabAndroid


----------



## Atashi (Apr 29, 2010)

sightlight: It means "no, never"

-Atashi


----------



## madpinger (May 9, 2010)

DSAndi said:
			
		

> Im aiming for the Pandora (www.openpandora.org ) if that thing will ever come out now. Im fine with the A320 and get a Pandora later.


This ^^


----------



## Grungrun (May 14, 2010)

Hello,

I will buy my Dingoo a330 today but i can't find any review about the controller...

On this website (Dingoo a330) first controller is free but second is around 16 €...

I think pad isn't important but i don't know...Order it or not ? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

